# Where to Store Model Kits? The Attic?



## SpicyJuan11 (Dec 17, 2019)

A few months ago I moved my whole stash from my closest to the attic. I live in a temperate place which can get fairly hot in the summer and cold in the winter which has led me to question if that was a wise decision in the first place, especially considering decals. I plan on storing these kits for quite a long time and I'd hate to ruin them by keeping them up there if they aren't already.

So...was it a mistake or is it fine to keep them in the attic?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2019)

All depends on the humidity there. This is what decals and also the carboard boxes don't like the most. However if the decal sheets are packed tightly , eg. wraped in in clear foil or hermetic foil bags, it can protect then against the dampness quite well. 
In so far as the the moisture can affect the decals and boxes only , the temperature can have an impact on on the polystyrene parts of the kits. As a result it may cause them bending or getting warped. Additionally, the changing of the temperature from high to low usually works in tha same way like trempering. That means the plastic can be hardened firstly and then be loosing its hardeness. It results in growing brittle in time.
Of course , all that I wrote above may be avoided or limited considerably if the kits are storaged in a dry and quite good ventilated place. Also the airtight containers /fastenings of boxes or bags are very helpful with the long time storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SpicyJuan11 (Dec 18, 2019)

Wurger said:


> All depends on the humidity there. This is what decals and also the carboard boxes don't like the most. However if the decal sheets are packed tightly , eg. wraped in in clear foil or hermetic foil bags, it can protect then against the dampness quite well.
> In so far as the the moisture can affect the decals and boxes only , the temperature can have an impact on on the polystyrene parts of the kits. As a result it may cause them bending or getting warped. Additionally, the changing of the temperature from high to low usually works in tha same way like trempering. That means the plastic can be hardened firstly and then be loosing its hardeness. It results in growing brittle in time.
> Of course , all that I wrote above may be avoided or limited considerably if the kits are storaged in a dry and quite good ventilated place. Also the airtight containers /fastenings of boxes or bags are very helpful with the long time storage.


How damaged do you think the kits (plastic, decals, boxes) already are from the time up their? Do you think it would be safe to keep them there until spring?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2019)

How damaged ? ... humm
Usually the boxes are getting discoloration and the cardboard becomes breakable. As I mentioned that above the plastic can grow brittle , also the kit parts may be bent or warped. Regarding the decals .. the most dangerous factor is the dampness that may dissolve the decal glue.. As a result the decal sheets can stick to the paper. Usually the decals are "wrapped" into the kit instruction and not always are protected with a special paper or polythene bag. Of course, an attempt to unstick them from the paper instruction or cardboard box ends with damaging of them very often. What is more, the decal paints , the markings were printed with , may became fragile what results in craking in water while soaking.. Also getting of the yellowish tone is noticable both for the paints and the glue..

As far as the time period for storaging is concerned... the longer these kits are storaged with the wrong conditions the more damaged these may become. However the time to the Spring you mantioned shouldn't affect them too much. If you protect all the kits with the polythene clear foil or hermetic bags and put in a larger cardboard box wrapped in a clear foil it should be enough to keep them in a good conditions not only for the couple of monts but also for years.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2019)

I agree.
Properly wrapped, placed in boxes and then sealed in polythene bags (polythene refuse sacks work well) they should be fine for short-term storage.
As mentioned, it's the temperature and humidity fluctuations that cause the damage, therefore longer term storage could be detrimental, and should be avoided if possible.
I once stored some kits, packaged as described above, for just over one year in the loft space. When taken out, some of the decals were unusable, and at least one kit had some warping and some brittle areas.
However, kits stored in a cupboard in the house, for well over three or four years, were fine, including the decals.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2019)

If wrapping the decals, consider adding a dessicant bag. The air in the wrap will have whatever humidity is in the atmosphere when you seal it, trapping the moisture inside.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2019)

Agree with Andy. All my after market decals are stored in large Tupperware© containers with a few desiccant bags thrown in. My kits with their decals are stored in my basement and so far so good. If there ever will be an issue with the decals it will probably be down to age more than storage


----------



## Builder 2010 (Dec 19, 2019)

I think you should store them like we store fine wine to age. Anything left in a variable environment will degrade. Entropy rules the day. How long do you wish to store them? Why?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2019)

My personal opinion, get them out of the attic. Too hot.


----------

